# Pentel Pencil Conversions



## Tom Smart

Getting ready for the only craft fair I do coming up first weekend in December. I’ve not found a really good pencil kit so I do Pentel conversions. These can be tricky because of the step drilling, I usually blow up about 20% of what I start with. Not a great picture but I’m too whupped to drag out anything more than the iPad in bad light.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Very cool Tom, I carried Pentels for many years at work, good pencils. Good luck on your show! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man

Nice collection! Good assortment of wood species, also. Best of luck in the show! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung

Very nicely done, Tom. I like using Pentel pencils and have been wanting to try this for a while, but just haven't ever found the time to. Maybe this winter...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Cool! Good luck at the show!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## duncsuss

Same here -- on all counts. If you ever find something to do with the tubes you cut through at the step, please let me know -- I've got plenty! A few I made last weekend (3 olive wood, 1 "crushed velvet" acetate from the Parker Pen company old stock.)

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

duncsuss said:


> Same here -- on all counts. If you ever find something to do with the tubes you cut through at the step, please let me know -- I've got plenty! A few I made last weekend (3 olive wood, 1 "crushed velvet" acetate from the Parker Pen company old stock.)
> 
> View attachment 155376


They go to the woodstove pile, Duncan. You’ve taken the step of putting the clip notch on yours. I have omitted it. That would be another point of failure for me. I have enough trouble at the nib end. 

Glad to see you back, Duncan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Would love to know more about the steps to turning one of these. Is there a brass tube?


----------



## Tom Smart

No tube, Lou. Here are a couple of videos:

http://www.theperfectcollection.com/videotips.php

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1

So how do you get the clip on over the barrel without scarring the barrel up??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> So how do you get the clip on over the barrel without scarring the barrel up??



Funny you should ask ... the first couple I made had exactly that problem. Then I tried an experiment: using a transfer punch a little larger than the barrel, I push the clip onto the transfer punch first, then slide it back onto the pencil. The clip seems to "stay open" long enough to slide it into place without chewing up the barrel. (The Harbor Fright transfer punch set has paid for itself many times over )

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

That's interesting... I know the clips are fairly snug on the Pentel, was cause for asking Duncan. 

Step drill available through PSI? Want to say I saw it someplace I was shopping.


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> That's interesting... I know the clips are fairly snug on the Pentel, was cause for asking Duncan.
> 
> Step drill available through PSI? Want to say I saw it someplace I was shopping.


You can get the step drill bit and a mandrel set up here, Rocky. 

http://www.theperfectcollection.com/

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss

rocky1 said:


> Step drill available through PSI? Want to say I saw it someplace I was shopping.


The link Tom gave to the videos is the website where I bought the tools (step drill and step mandrel) -- I haven't seen it anywhere else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard

I've found if you leave the nib end perfectly flush with the nib it won't hold. You need to leave enough material to support the nib. Anyone else learn the hard way?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Yup

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman

Nicely  done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

